# Elastopur in USA or alternative?



## gladiatorsgi (Sep 26, 2011)

Greetings all, 

I really like many of the european builds the use Elastopur for background cover. My self I always used silicone in a tube and it works well, however, not as convenient to work with in larger builds. 

Is there a USA alternative to Elastopur? 

Thanks!


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

came across your thread...thought I'd give it another shot for an answer...wonder how this is different than epoxy...


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Elastopur is just a two part epoxy. It bonds extremely well, wont deteriorate,etc. The person I would talk to that could tell you is Vivarium Works. I honestly think the cocoa fiber on silicone is tacky, dosent last long, etc, plus there are mold inhibitors in Most* silicones. Epoxy is totally inert once cured and done right. It hasnt really caught on here in the U.S.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

such an expensive mess to deal with...but thought they would have to be about the same...thnx.


----------

